# Bees and gunfire.



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

I just figured out that one of the best places around my house to shoot is from my bee platform. Does anyone know if bees are angered/harmed by high powered rifles going off within six or so feet of a hive?

I could do an experiment but I don't want to be attacked or have a couple thousand bees drop dead out of the sky with ruptured stomachs or something.


----------



## activematrix (May 10, 2012)

they definitely wont drop dead! i shoot near my bees all the time with no ill effects. i would not recomend opening them later that day though! treat them as if there was a thunderstorm that day.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Noises don't bother the hives so much, but vibrations do more so. Shooting a gun near the hives should be no problemo.


----------



## LongWoods (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been a competitive LR and High Power shooter most of my years. I have hives in the target zone and mid-range with no problem at all.

Having hives at the firing line within 6 ft of the muzzle would cause me to stop and think too. I'd consider slowly moving the hives aways off or apply for your class 3 stamp and put a can (suppressor) on your rifle. Muzzleblast might just annoy the girls.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

RayMarler said:


> Noises don't bother the hives so much, but vibrations do more so. Shooting a gun near the hives should be no problemo.


This is true. I think you'll bee okay.


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

RayMarler said:


> Noises don't bother the hives so much, but vibrations do more so. Shooting a gun near the hives should be no problemo.


:scratch: Noises are vibrations. Anyway, are you going to be standing on the platform when you shoot? They may not like the impact of the recoil (energy --> gun, shoulder, feet, platform, ground).


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I live next door to a sportsmen park. No issues with guns, atv's or motor cycle races so far. Know a woman who lives next to a pub with loud music and heavy ground vibrations at night. That seems to be an issue for bees.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Some drones are gunshy.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Most noises are not vibratory enough to shake the ground and the hive, at least not from firing off a rifle near by. A full train of harleys going past within a few feet of the hive might bother them with vibrations. Unless you're shooting off a cannon nearby, I can't see it being a problem to shoot nearby.


----------



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

My hives are about 15yds behind my shooting bench so far it doesn't seem to bother them. I haven't done much shooting lately, I was kinda wondering about the impact on the bees too. Glad to see the consensus is favorable.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, you built a tower that costs untold thousands of dollars for your bees protection. You constantly care for them and hope they are doing well and then you stand above them shooting a high powered rifle? If I were one of your bees I would abscond.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey, is anyone using the flying bees as targets? Is that why we be shooting near the hives? hehehe, just kidding here, trying out a little humor.


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

> Ok, you built a tower that costs untold thousands of dollars for your bees protection. You constantly care for them and hope they are doing well and then you stand above them shooting a high powered rifle? If I were one of your bees I would abscond.


LOL!

Most of the tower is my house, the bee fortress part only cost about about $1k, and truth be told, it was designed to double as a guard tower/shooting position in case I ever give up on bees.


----------

